# My first rooster hunt!



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

Im going pheasant hunting tomorrow at a farm. Were releasing 20 birds and hope to get at least 10. wish me luck.Ill try to post sum pics!


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

duckduck...goose! said:


> Im going pheasant hunting tomorrow at a farm. Were releasing 20 birds and hope to get at least 10. wish me luck.Ill try to post sum pics!


Good luck duckduck goose on the pheasant hunt, remeber to take your time on the first shot, you ususally have alot more time then you relize, so make the first shot count and have fun.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

GOOD LUCK, LOOKING FORWARD TO SOME PICTURES!!


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

thanks guys, ill try to get sum


----------



## Chad32 (Jan 3, 2006)

So... how'd it go duckduck?


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Why let'em go you all ready got'em??? 

And remember technically your just shooting not hunting...this activity is not hunting


----------



## Chad32 (Jan 3, 2006)

Rowdie is absolutely right. Unfortunately, I seem to do a lot more hunting than shooting here in "urbanized" eastern Nebraska. Here's hoping duckduck shot all 20! :sniper:


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

hey duck duck goose how was the shoot?  I've been waiting to here!


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

7... but it aws a good hunt. 1 got blown to $#!t all four of us took a crack at it. it w  as fun tho


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Good job duckduck...goose way to get some birds!!
Congrats :beer:


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

Chad32 said:


> Rowdie is absolutely right. Unfortunately, I seem to do a lot more hunting than shooting here in "urbanized" eastern Nebraska. Here's hoping duckduck shot all 20! :sniper:


wow, releasing birds to shoot. sounds too easy for me. around here all anyone does is hunt, no shooting. not trying to criticize you though, becuse if that's what you like to do then do it.


----------



## Rippin (Dec 4, 2005)

duckduck...goose! , I'm assuming your using a dog, what a lot of the clubs around here do, is split the birds up into two hunts, mixed them up into two or three fields, usually we can get 22-25 out of 25 birds.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

the property we hunt is on a pheasant farm. its not fenced in and the birds roam freee. its 200 acres of property and we rarley ever get birds. its the same as hunting them in the wild and we let them out of the coop 3 weeks ago, so they sohuld be out and about. most of the 800 birds he has at the farm are caught in the wild then bred in captivity. its still hunting.


----------



## Chad32 (Jan 3, 2006)

Sounds like fun to me duckduck. Tomorrow is the last day of the season here in Nebraska. I'm taking the day off work to spend one last day with my dog in the field... can't wait. I hope to see some birds! Either way, it's going to be a long off season.


----------

